# Stupid DSi bricked.



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

My DSi bricked yesterday.  Yes it bricked.  No it will not turn on.  This is what happened. I was playing Pokemon SoulSilver I was trying to catch Articuno so I threw an Ultra Ball.  When I threw the Ultra Ball I started to mash on the buttons on my DSi so the catch rate will be higher.  Once I started to mash the buttons the DSi turned off the battery was full.  I turned it on and the power indicater blinked blue once and then turned off.  I pressed the power button again nothing happened.  I charged it and it was charging.  Took it out after finished charging turned the DSi on and nothing. Took out the battery and put it the charger to see if the DSi will work without the battery(maybe it was the batteries fault) (I also remember the DS lite didn't need a battery to run if it was connected to charger) and I turned DSi on and nothing.  Yesterday I sent my DSi into Nintendo now I am wondering how long will it take.  The closest NOA repair company is in New York I am also in New York but in New York City they are in upstate new york.  I tracked my shipping number just now and the DSi is in LATHAM, NY, its destination is East Syracuse, NY.  Pretty close to it.  I am bored.

I think it bricked because off my Acekard 2i.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

That's...odd.  Games can't actually brick a DS.  Or DSi.  I know homebrew can...but still.  Bet you broke something internally...

Go play random flashgamez.


----------



## Devin (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah. It sucks. I remember when I had to send my DSI into Nintendo, because the L, and R buttons locked up. It took them about a week or two to repair, and ship it back out to me. No problems since then.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's...odd. Games can't actually brick a DS. Or DSi. I know homebrew can...but still. Bet you broke something internally...
> 
> Go play random flashgamez.



Hehehe.....Got ya.

Meaning of Brick....

Brick: Verb Definition: A event  that causes something to be as useful, as a "brick".


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 11, 2010)

I find the funniest part is that you think the catch rate increases with button mashing.

regardless bad luck dude.

*Posts merged*



			
				Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I think it bricked because off my Acekard 2i.



...not possible...


----------



## zeromac (Apr 11, 2010)

The funny thing is, you broke it BECAUSE you were button mashing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have no sympathy for the stupid


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

How in the hell does that happen?


----------



## Devin (Apr 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> When I threw the Ultra Ball I started to mash on the buttons on my DSi so the catch rate will be higher.









You do know you increase the Capture Rate, by tapping the pokeball on the bottom screen with your stylus?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I told Nintendo to replace my DSi.  I don't want them to fix it but replace it.  So I told them to replace it.  I don't want them to fix it because I had a huge scratch on the top of the DSi.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 11, 2010)

Bricks are use full.. what do you think houses are made out of ... its more of a paper weight if you ask me... but I hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

I also sent them my charger because they asked me too.  I hope this mistake my repair and send me a DSi XL but that probably won't happen.  I don't understand how it even bricked how can mashing buttons break a DS?  I really think its the Acekard 2i and that it blown a fuse in the DS.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Acekards aren't shoddily built like an N5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You mean break not brake. It's possible isn't it? Anything is possible.


----------



## noONE (Apr 11, 2010)

That reminds me of my previous DSL, it got micro cracks on the PCB underneath the buttons, I guess from my siblings somewhat aggressive button mashes at times...
The result was random shutdowns, and at times it struggled to even turn on.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think this is my 6th or 7th DS that broke.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I think this is my 6th or 7th DS that broke.


Probably 7th. You said you went through 6 DSL. I don't know how the hell you did that since I'm on my first ds phat.


----------



## noONE (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, at that point i'd start to suspect myself as the fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (meaning you)


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I think this is my 6th or 7th DS that broke.


Well there is your problem.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Well I told Nintendo to replace my DSi.  I don't want them to fix it but replace it.  So I told them to replace it.  I don't want them to fix it because I had a huge scratch on the top of the DSi.



IS there noone listen with a face like this?*

I told every single person to use a screen protector everytime they buy a gadget with LCD screens.

Nintendo will only repair what is needed to be repaired. I hope the scratch is still in warranty


*DOCTOR WHO 2010


----------



## zeromac (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm still on my first DSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be funny if he sent the DSI to Ninttendo and it still had the AK2i in it


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

I almost forgot to take it out but i did.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

By the way will nintendo give me another year warranty?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Does Ninty let warranty transfer over? Well you bought a used one right? I'd laugh if that DSi was originally bought on release. As I think its been a year.


----------



## Devin (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> By the way will nintendo give me another year warranty?



Yes. They will. Along with a little note saying

"Dear Valued Customer,

We have recieved multiple systems from this house hold, for repair.
Either you stop breaking them, or we stop making them. Plain, and simple.
The next time you break a Nintendo console, and try to send it in we will take
legal action. So far you've costed us over $500 USD, to fix your Nintendo Ds's.
Next time, we aren't dealing with this bull****.

Signed 
A pissed off Miyamoto"


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 11, 2010)

Man, that's some bad luck. I've never had a DS go on me. And legit 2i carts won't brick your system.


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> When I threw the Ultra Ball I started to mash on the buttons on my DSi so the catch rate will be higher



So that actually works ? I remember doing it when I had Pokémon Silver on the GB.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wait so If I mash buttons the catch rate increases?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wait so If I mash buttons the catch rate increases?


No you brick your DSi/DSi XL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mash the touch screen instead.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The touch screen really works? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imma go test now!
If I brick you give me your DS


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 11, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im guessing hes Joking about this btw im on my 2nd DS which is a DSI my first one was a DSL which had a accident....Moms + Butt = Screen Broke


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahahahaha no. You're rich since you keep eating your Acekards.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Ahahahaha no. Your rich since you keep eating your Acekards.


Lol shut up


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was as rich as you.


----------



## Devin (Apr 11, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> im guessing hes Joking about this btw im on my 2nd DS which is a DSI my first one was a DSL which had a accident....Moms + Butt = Screen Broke









 I would never joke about, something that serious.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you my DSi XL doesnt turn on anymore, I tried without the battery and it still doesnt work, that ds was like 1 week old and you bricked it!
Send me my cash by the afternoon


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go use the customary 30 day store warranty.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not rich, his parents are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get a job.


Dude, how hard were you hitting those buttons? I mean, catching legendaries in Pokemon is extremely frustrating (although, except for Moltres, Zapdos, and Mewtwo (which I had to use my Master Ball on), I've been very lucky with legendary catching), but you must have been really hitting those things.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 11, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry i though you were i never heard no one recieving a message like that from Nintendo


----------



## Devin (Apr 11, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Sora1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright. You just have to happen to break, and send in some of your Nintendo consoles. When you send in about 5-7 of them they'll send you that warning note.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

So will Nintendo give me another year warranty?


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

You broke the internal stuff in the DS.

Also your button presses have nothing to do with the catch rate.

there is some rng involved, but it has to do with catch rates and ball types and how low their health is mixed with statuses (sleep and frozen are "best")


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> So will Nintendo give me another year warranty?


Read their FAQ. Short answer: yes.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol... button mashing to increase catch rate. I actually found this interesting equation on Bulbapedia which explains the catch rate.







Wait... there's a lot more. I'll just link to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Catch Rate.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I also sent them my charger because they asked me too.  I hope this mistake my repair and send me a DSi XL but that probably won't happen.  I don't understand how it even bricked how can mashing buttons break a DS?  I really think its the Acekard 2i and that it blown a fuse in the DS.



There is no way that will happen. That would take alot of generosity.... something Nintendo doesn't have.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 11, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the pokeball is on the top screen, which isn't touch sensitive. >_>


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> Sora1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a giant pokeball on the lower screen


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Snorlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:< My mistake.
I'll pay more attention to that useless touchpad in the future. :3


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Shig is a game designer, right?
*Not the CEO of Nintendo



*


----------



## Sterling (Apr 11, 2010)

Well if anyone cares, my DSi bricked my M3iZero. I made a topic to see if it could be fixed, but no dice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 11, 2010)

I have to ask how you break 6 of any gaming device. Not even launch Xbox 360's break that much. I've had one DS since slightly after launch and the only issue is that part of the thing that attaches the top screen to the hinge is broken. And it still plays just as good as any DS. In my video game life time the only device I had that "broke" was my PSP, which I accidentally bricked and then easily repaired with a Pandora battery.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I think this is my 6th or 7th DS that broke.



Why don't you just give up....?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lets see these are all my DS's that broke.  If I remember correctly.

*White DS lite(first DS)* : Randomly turned off when I pressed the B button.
*White DS lite:*  I took out some kids DS lite from his bookbag and put in my broken DS lite inside.  A year later the hinge broke.
*Original DS*  Gave it to my cousin to use a year later I come to his house and I brake it(dropped it).  Hinge broke.
*White DS lite*: Friend gave it to me for free.  Hinge broke.  I still have half of the DS.
*Black DS lite*: I traded my R4 for this black DS lite.  Touch-screen got messed up so I sent it to Thieves_Like_Us for him to fix it.  He fixed it 3 months later the Touch-screen broke again.
*Black DSi*: Don't know what bricked it but either me bashing the buttons or Acekard 2i.
*Blue DS lite*: Gave it to my cousin to keep since I broke his original DS.  It works perfectly its not really mine though.

Also I forgot to say I sold the Black DS lite with a R4 for $100 bucks.  The person who bought it didn't care that the Touchscreen didn't work at all.


----------



## emigre (Apr 11, 2010)

You're not putting yourself in a good light.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Stay tuned how my new DSi breaks the one that I will be getting from Nintendo soon.  I hope it never happens though.


----------



## Countbisquit (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice to see I'm not the only one that has killed multiple DSs. So far I killed 3 black DS Lites. D:


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> *White DS lite:*  I took out some kids DS lite from his bookbag and put in my broken DS lite inside.  A year later the hinge broke.


You say that like it's a normal thing to do


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> *White DS lite:*  I took out some kids DS lite from his bookbag and put in my broken DS lite inside.  A year later the hinge broke.


You are a bastard, you know that? The poor kid got your piece of shit while you stole his!

Also, Ninty will likely not give you a new DSi (it depends on what's broken really) and you'll still have your scratch on your lid. Live with it since it was your fault.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> *White DS lite:*  I took out some kids DS lite from his bookbag and put in my broken DS lite inside.  A year later the hinge broke.



Yea.... Your a fucking dickhead


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scratch wasn't my fault.  I gave it to one off my best friends to borrow and he did that.


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Well he broke my DS lite in the first place.


So stealing his NDS is the right thing to do?
haha wow.


----------



## Daidude (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol I bought my Dsi on the 3rd April 2009 and now it's the 11th 2010 and the L and R buttons don't work unless I lick it then blow it then It works for about a day. Trust me this seriously works!


----------



## Law (Apr 11, 2010)

petition to ban this guy because he doesn't know how to take care of an electronic device

p.s. when it says to "tap" the touchscreen, it doesn't mean ram the stylus into it at full force


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the next day he found out.  And called me and said that I could keep it because he owed me $130 dollars anyways.  Idk why but when I asked him to just give his DS lite to me he said no.  That is why I took it and the next day he said I could just keep it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, what? When you say "some kid" we imagine you taking something out of a random child's book bag, NOT a friend of yours. Choose your language better next time to avoid sounding like a dick.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I said some kid because you guys don't know who that kid is.


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

TBH, you still stole from him, even if he was your "friend" and he "owed you $130" and that is really low.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 11, 2010)

[quote name='Jakob95' post='2748387' date='Apr 11 2010, 06:43 PM'
Well I said some kid because you guys don't know who that kid is.
[/quote]
You could have said "I took my friend's DS out of his bag and replaced it with mine" or something to that effect. "Some kid" inplies you didn't know them either.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Lets see these are all my DS's that broke.  If I remember correctly.
> 
> *White DS lite(first DS)* : Randomly turned off when I pressed the B button.
> *Suuuuuuure*
> ...


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am not his friend anymore though.


----------



## iFish (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob, JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY!! 

you are obviously lying.... who the fuck breaks at least 3 of the same systems!?!?!? NOBODY!! and what parents would keep buying their son a new one? retarded ones maybe. just give it up. you are lying. this thread will only get flames to you like my post here.

sorry, had to be said.

~ifish


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Jakob, JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY!!
> 
> you are obviously lying.... who the fuck breaks at least 3 of the same systems!?!?!? NOBODY!! and what parents would keep buying their son a new one? retarded ones maybe. just give it up. you are lying. this thread will only get flames to you like my post here.
> 
> ...





wtf is this?


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> p.s. when it says to "tap" the touchscreen, it doesn't mean ram the stylus into it at full force


So you mean that using the touchscreen _isn't_ like having sex? Fuck.

Also stealing is never right.

Also most times the casing of the hinges break if you're too rough with them. They can be fixed if the actual junk inside's connection isn't severed.

Basically you're way too rough with your shit, get a hard case to stick this in and it shouldn't happen as often.


----------



## iFish (Apr 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ifish is my name. pfftt fine

~Geoff


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. You have a sig, and an avatar and even a name above that avatar that tells people what your name is. If people really want to know who posted, they'd look for those. I hate when people do this.


----------



## iFish (Apr 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piss you off that much?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, it does.
Attention whores piss me off.


----------



## iFish (Apr 11, 2010)

Not an attention whore......


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You have a sig, and an avatar and even a name above that avatar that tells people what your name is. If people really want to know who posted, they'd look for those. I hate when people do this.


Many sensible people choose to disable loading avatars and/or signatures.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Jakob, JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY!!
> 
> you are obviously lying.... who the fuck breaks at least 3 of the same systems!?!?!? NOBODY!! and what parents would keep buying their son a new one? retarded ones maybe. just give it up. you are lying. this thread will only get flames to you like my post here.
> 
> ...


No I am not lying...  Why the hell would I lie about that.  If you check I have only bought 2 DS systems.  I traded my R4 for a Black DS lite.  I got a DS lite for free from one of my friends.  I got another DS lite from my friend because he broke mine.  And I traded some PSP and PS2 games for the blue DS lite.  Now shut up you don't know my life.


----------



## iFish (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LIES, or you ripped that dude off


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also broke my DS hinge the 2nd DS.  So then I took the R4 from him back and kept the black DS lite.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Apr 11, 2010)

The DS is not stupid, neither are you, you are just unlucky to have broken so many DSs, maybe its a sign...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 11, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even then, your name is still displayed and make this action unnecessary.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. It's not exactly a big deal.




~PK7


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Piss you off that much?
> It's totally unnecessary yes. this isn't 1980s bbs where everything is hard to read and i have no idea who anyone is supposed to "be"
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe people with dial up. They don't matter.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob, you are a theiving, scamming, shit talking idiot that can't look after a DS. 



~Thoob


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 11, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Jakob, you are a theiving, scamming, shit talking idiot that can't look after a DS.
> 
> ~Thoob


Couldn't have said it better.

And who the hell was calling iFish an attention whore? D: How could you say such a thing!


----------



## Man18 (Apr 11, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> That's...odd.  Games can't actually brick a DS.  Or DSi.  I know homebrew can...but still.  Bet you broke something internally...
> 
> Go play random flashgamez.


articuno didnt want to be caught (didnt know he was in the game)


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow this thread is full of flaming and arguing.........really fun to read, keep it up lads


*~D6K*


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 11, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or bandwidth limits.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob have you broken anything else? like 5 PSPs, 2 Laptops, 3 ipods and any other stuff?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Wow this thread is full of flaming and arguing.........really fun to read, keep it up lads
> 
> 
> *~D6K*


Yeah, It's a great read.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I have never totaly any DS, but I have bought 2 because I stupidly upgraded to a DSi. And according to prior advice, am now licking my L&R buttons, as they are broke. I don't get it, i've dropped, kicked, sat-on, and even washing machined my DSL, and that works perfectly. And yet perfect treatment of a DSi and it's falling apart...?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protip: Stop letting your friends borrow your DS. Don't even let them use it. When they ask why, say: "No. Too many douches have broken it before. Stop asking." They'll shut-up after that.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

I know last week I gave my friend my DSi to borrow.  He gives it back to me in 3 days with a huge scratch on the top.  Its huge the size off a microSD adapter probably.  I was like wtf why did you scratch it and he said I gave it to him like that...


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Gvaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wont be reached by simply browsing forums.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I know last week I gave my friend my DSi to borrow.  He gives it back to me in 3 days with a huge scratch on the top.  Its huge the size off a microSD adapter probably.  I was like wtf why did you scratch it and he said I gave it to him like that...



Bad friend


----------



## Comrade Cough (Apr 11, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Gvaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, you know, just don't like seeing people that have huge banner signatures that animate and shit. Because those aren't totally distracting.


Jakob, you switched a broken DS with some one else, hoping they wouldn't notice. Then you said this person was a friend of yours. Wow. Bravo, you are the worst friend ever DIAF.
I've owned 3 NDS: 2 Phats (Launch day NDS, MarioKartDS) and a NDSL; All are working perfectly and have no scratches, I have no screen protectors and no protective cases. I just take care or my shit, maybe you should? I'd hate to be your parents, to have such a spoilt brat as a kid.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 11, 2010)

jakob ur a jerk...


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2010)

Button Mashing does increase catch rate!
huzzah, so my button mashing wasn't a waste :3

anyway... that sucks. i never knew the DSi could get bricked... this is a first.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 11, 2010)

OK jakob, with valuable things you should NEVER let anyone use it. I'd rather come off as a selfish fuckface that doesn't give people shit than have something worth a few hundred dollars snap in half when I give it to them. 

I remember my friend loaded some program that he found and it wiped my hard drive. -__- From then on I never let people touch my stuff.


----------



## Law (Apr 12, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Button Mashing does increase catch rate!



I hear if you walk in a square counterclockwise in the tall grass outside of the first town 5000 times a level 5 mew will appear and you can catch it!


Although I remember when Red/Blue first game out and my dad got me the guide for it, it had little "pro-tip" sections and one of the tips said to hold Down + B after throwing the pokeball, and Up + B for the Ultraball to increase the catch rate.

No idea if it actually works, but I still do it without thinking whenever I play, and I hardly ever don't catch a pokemon on my first try.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting thread -.-


----------

